
Let’s Play “Un-Fuck This Startup” - karjaluoto
http://www.erickarjaluoto.com/blog/lets-play-un-fuck-this-startup/
======
existencebox
FYI: Your campnab link in the footnotes has a spurious encoded 'period'.
("[https://www%2Ccampnab.com/"](https://www%2Ccampnab.com/"))

Sorry for the trivial comment, this was an interesting enough article that
ABSOLUTELY resonated with my side projects, that I was curious to follow the
breadcrumb, ran into that, and wanted to bubble that up to the author somehow
:)

~~~
karjaluoto
Thanks for catching that. It’s fixed. :-)

